# Etwas im Auge



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab vorher kurz vor Feierabend beim verstauen von paar Sachen irgendwas ins Auge bekommen... auf der Heimfahrt mußte ich übelst das Auge zukneifen weil es nervig spürbar war. Als ich daheim im Spiegel das Zeugs suchen wollte, fand ich nichts... Ich hab eine Spritze(natürlich ohne Nadel) mit Wasser gefüllt und etwas unter die Augenlenden gespritzt, trotzdem spür ich es immer noch... Irgendjemand eine Idee?

Ich denke es ist sehr wahrscheinlich ein Steinchen... Nur kann ich jetzt nicht mehr nach Rechts blicken ohne das es nervt...


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2010)

Du könntest einfach zum Arzt gehen, aber das ist wahrscheinlich viel zu kompliziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Nach der Arbeit hab ich auf was anderes Lust als zum Arzt zu gehen. Und ja, es ist ganz sicher etwas im Auge, also keine Entzündung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (31. Mai 2010)

Wäre auch am sinnvollsten wenn du morgen nicht mit einem total verklebten Auge aufwachen willst, dass die ganze Nacht über getränt hat. Oder behalt es noch ein paar tage da länger dirn und perforier dir richtig dein Auge.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2010)

Das hatte ich auch mal. Ich war schon drauf und dran zum Augenarzt zu gehen, als ich noch folgendes ausprobiert habe.

Nimm dein oberes Augenlid und ziehe es sachte und vorsichtig über das untere und dann rolle ein bisschen mit den Augen. Bei mir war es nämlich eine Wimper, die sich verdreht hatte und gegen das Auge drückte.


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal. Ich war schon drauf und dran zum Augenarzt zu gehen, als ich noch folgendes ausprobiert habe.
> 
> Nimm dein oberes Augenlid und ziehe es sachte und vorsichtig über das untere und dann rolle ein bisschen mit den Augen. Bei mir war es nämlich eine Wimper, die sich verdreht hatte und gegen das Auge drückte.



Hab ich grad 5 Min lang versucht, half nichts... ich such mal Augentropfen.

Edit: Geil, nur Augensalbe da <.<


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Naja, geh ich halt zum Arzt... Blöd das der nächste 3 Stunden weg ist... Naja, man sieht sich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2010)

Mal ordendlich auswaschen, am besten mit einer Augendusche falls du eine besitzt (ich gehe nicht davon aus^^). Kannst es auch mal mit Zwiebeln Schneiden oder traurige Filme Schauen versuchen, dann kommt das Steinchen von selbst raus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Wärst Du ein Chihuahua, würde ein leichter Schlag auf den Hinterkopf genügen, um deine Augäpfel aus dem Schädel zu lösen. So könntest du sie einfach unter fließend Wasser abspülen. Mann, wär' das geil auf Youtube! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. Mai 2010)

Geh doch zu nem Optiker, also in ein Brillengeschäft, die können Dir ev auch helfen und sind bestimmt wesentlich günstiger als ein Arzt.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Geh doch zu nem Optiker, also in ein Brillengeschäft, die können Dir ev auch helfen und sind bestimmt wesentlich günstiger als ein Arzt.


Danach kann er zwar nicht besser sehen, aber das Brillengestell hat er super günstig bekommen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Ich versuchs grad noch mit Zwiebel... es tränt wie verückt, es tropft schon runter, aber das Ding bleibt drin <.<


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wärst Du ein Chihuahua, würde ein leichter Schlag auf den Hinterkopf genügen, um deine Augäpfel aus dem Schädel zu lösen. So könntest du sie einfach unter fließend Wasser abspülen. Mann, wär' das geil auf Youtube!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorallem, weil du als Berserkerkitten, spaß daran hättest wenn ein Hund blamiert wird, richtig richtig richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Das mit den Zwiebeln half nichts, mittlerweile tippe ich blind und meine Nase läuft mehr als das AUge tränt.


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das mit den Zwiebeln half nichts, mittlerweile tippe ich blind und meine Nase läuft mehr als das AUge tränt.



Wie wärs wenn du bei deinem Augenartzt anrufst und frägst was man tun kann? - Zur not kannst du dann wenn du Zurückrufst (wenns neicht geklappt hat) immernoch hin.
Und wenn es Hilft dann ist okay.


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ka. wie die Nummer ist, außerdem gibts im Internet ebenfalls genug Tipps, die ich bis jetzt alle ausprobiert hab... bis auf einen, das geht aber nur zu zweit.

Wenn nicht, dann muß ich dahin und den Rest meines sowieso schon fertigen Tages auch noch versauen.

Edit: Entweder es ist eine Entzündung, was vollkommen unmöglich ist oder eher ein Metallsplitter der nicht mehr rauswill.


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab ka. wie die Nummer ist, außerdem gibts im Internet ebenfalls genug Tipps, die ich bis jetzt alle ausprobiert hab... bis auf einen, das geht aber nur zu zweit.
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann muß ich dahin und den Rest meines sowieso schon fertigen Tages auch noch versauen.



Tjo, wäre wohl die Letzte lösung, aber eventuell kannst auch zu deiner Familie, Freunden oder Nachbarn(die du gut kennst und mit denen du dich verstehst) fragen ob sie doch mal nachschauen könnten.


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Tjo, wäre wohl die Letzte lösung, aber eventuell kannst auch zu deiner Familie, Freunden oder Nachbarn(die du gut kennst und mit denen du dich verstehst) fragen ob sie doch mal nachschauen könnten.



Ja, eigentlich sollte dann mal jemand kommen... sonst spring ich gleich...... in Zug


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Hör' halt einfach mal mit der Fummelei auf! Je mehr du im Auge rumpopelst, desto mehr schwillt es an, desto mehr tränt es und irgendwann isses einfach nur noch ein nasser, roter Klumpen Schmerz. Meistens hat man nach so einer Aktion den Splitter, Stein oder was auch immer es war, erfolgreich entfernt und merkt es nur nicht, weil der Glotzer vom Stochern halt wehtut wie Sau.


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2010)

Achja, so kann ein schöner Tag enden... indem er noch schöner wird.

Edit: Ich wart jetzt noch ne Stunde ab, dann gehts zum Notdienst, der Arzt hat schon zu.

Edit2: Ich bekomm nun von jemand paar Augentropfen aus der Apotheke, die sollen helfen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2010)

Mein Vater hatte mal Augenschmerzen nachdem er mit ner Flex gearbeitet hatte. Der Augenarzt meinte dann da wären kleinste Metallspäne ins Auge gekommen und die mussten dann aus dem Auge rausgeschliffen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mein Vater hatte mal Augenschmerzen nachdem er mit ner Flex gearbeitet hatte. Der Augenarzt meinte dann da wären kleinste Metallspäne ins Auge gekommen und die mussten dann aus dem Auge rausgeschliffen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoert sich ja ziemlich interessant an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mein Vater hatte mal Augenschmerzen nachdem er mit ner Flex gearbeitet hatte. Der Augenarzt meinte dann da wären kleinste Metallspäne ins Auge gekommen und die mussten dann aus dem Auge rausgeschliffen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mach ihm doch Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soramac schrieb:


> Hoert sich ja ziemlich interessant an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht interessant sondern grausam und schmerzahft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2010)

Also Ich wuerde erst zum Arzt gehen wenn es blutet oder fault.


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Schon DasGesicht in ne Schüssel kaltes wasser getunkt?

Hat bei mir geholfen, als ich n Steinsplitter im Auge hatte...


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Schon DasGesicht in ne Schüssel kaltes wasser getunkt?
> 
> Hat bei mir geholfen, als ich n Steinsplitter im Auge hatte...



Toiletten...Pardon...Schüsseltieftaucher mit Kopfbeläuchtung?


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*lachflash*

Der war gut


----------



## Manowar (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn der Kram da morgen noch drin ist, dann geh zum Arzt!
Mein Onkel hat sowas auch schleifen lassen und jetzt isser blind auf dem Auge, dümmer kann man fast schon nicht mehr sein..


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2010)

Ich moechte hier jetzt keinen was unterstellen, aber wenn Ich was mit dem Auge habe und mir nicht selber helfen kann. Wuerde Ich gleich zum Arzt gehen. So schlimm wird es zwar nicht sein, aber wenn man Blind ist, ist man dann im Nachhinein wieder schlauer. Warum hat man nicht.

Das Auge ist so empfindlich. Lieber ein Finger ab, als das man Probleme mit dem Auge hat.


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mal ein FLIEGENBEIN das im Auge feststeckte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Arzt hat es mir dann rausgenommen... man irgendwie war das peinlich ich meine ein FLIEGENBEIN!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein FLIEGENBEIN das im Auge feststeckte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solang's keine Schweinshaxe war...


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Mai 2010)

> Solang's keine Schweinshaxe war...


... oder ein Elefantenfuss


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> ... oder ein Elefantenfuss



Ist immer lästig, wenn das passiert, ja.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Hoert sich ja ziemlich interessant an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign. Die Ophtalmologie ist mit der Neurologie wohl die faszinierendste Fachrichtung der Medizin. Meines Erachtens zumindest xD

So da will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Wie schon erwähnt, die beste erste Hilfe bei sowas ist eine Augendusche oder Augenspülflasche, ich hab sogar eine zu Hause, sicher ist sicher.

Und dass es eine Entzündung ist, ist sogar sehr sicher. Ein Fremdkörper im Auge löst nämlich was aus? Rötung, Schmerz, meistens Schwellung, Funktionsbeeinträchtigung und vermutlich auch Wärme. Und das wäre dann wiederum was? Eine Entzündung.

Aber auch eine Bindehautentzündung würd ich nicht so einfach von der Hand weisen, die kann nämlich auch von Staub kommen. Ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung. War glaub vor drei Jahren, dass es nachmittags in der Schule angefangen hat, tierisch weh zu tun, als hätte ich was im Auge, meine Sitznachbarin im Englisch-LK konnt nix feststellen, nach der Stunde mal Auge ausgespült, nichts geholfen. Fühlte sich die ganze Zeit so widerlich an, als wär eben was drin. Aber da ich mit ungefähr 5 Jahren gelernt habe, dass man NICHT am Auge rummanipulieren soll, wenn ein Fremdkörper feststeckt (und das gilt auch heute noch...), hab ich außer Blinzeln, Tränen und nochmal Ausspülen nix gemacht. Als ich dann daheim war (nachmittags halb 6...), hat mein Vater mich direkt geschnappt und wir sind in die Augenklinik, hätte ja tatsächlich ein Fremdkörper sein können. War aber nich, sondern "nur" eine Bindehautentzündung, kombiniert mit einer Adlerhautentzündung. Ich hab Tropfen und Salbe bekommen und durfte heim. Da ich das nur auf einem Auge hatte und kein weißlich-ekliger, sondern durchsichtiger Ausfluss (auch genannt Tränen XD) rauskam, schloss der Arzt damals auf staubbedingte Entzündung.


Aber trotzdem hilft da nur eins: Zum Arzt gehen. Ich würd mir lieber nen Fuß amputieren lassen, als blind zu sein, deswegen schellen bei mir die Alarmglocken, wenn ich was am Auge hab...


----------



## Deanne (1. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein FLIEGENBEIN das im Auge feststeckte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei einem Fliegenbein muss es sich nicht um die Extremität eines Insektes handeln. Ich kenne die Bezeichnung eher für verklebte Wimpern.

Ich frage mich sowieso, warum man bei Problemen am Auge nicht sofort zum Arzt geht. Es geht hier nicht um einen eingewachsenen Fußnagel oder einen leichten Sonnenbrand, sondern um die eigene Sehkraft. Selbst wenn es nur ein kleiner Fremdkörper ist, bei den Augen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein. Da bringt es auch nichts, zuhause mit irgendwelchen Hilfsmitttelchen herumzudoktern. Zudem sich die wenigsten Leute vorher sorgfältig die Hände waschen und dadurch auch noch Bakterien und Keime in's Auge einbringen.

Eine Augendusche ist sicherlich hilfreich, um die Erstversorgung zu leisten, aber danach sollte man unbedingt einen Arzt aufsuchen, sollten sich die Beschwerden nicht bessern.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juni 2010)

Um das Drama zu beenden... Hab das Auge mit Tropfen aus der Apotheke gespült, war warscheinlich eine Entzündung, weil rausgekommen ist nichts xD


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2010)

Ach, meistens hat man was im Auge und reibt das dann solange bis man quasie seine Hornhaut "ankrazt". Das fühlt sich dann so an, als ob man immernoch etwas im Auge hat, obwohl der betreffende Verursacher längst ausgespült wurde. Dennoch bleibt ein Fremdkörpergefühl.
Freut mich aber, das es Dir besser geht ^^ Hab den Thread hier als echt spannend empfunden


----------



## Arosk (2. Juni 2010)

Der Grund war wahrscheinlich Zement bzw. Mörtel, das ist reizend und wenn etwas ins Auge kommt, dann gibs gern mal ne Entzündung.


----------

